# I wanna build a tube amp



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

So lately I have it in my head I want to build an amp. That is about as far as I have gotten however because I get information overload when I start looking at things and end up buried in the sea of malcontent.

So here is you opportunity to help me.

Suggest something simple, that a guy could mod a bit as more understanding comes along. Single channel is all im after and low wattage. Reberb tank would be great too... not a deal breaker and I could always sort out how to plunk one on later... maybe.

Anyhow, got any suggestions?


----------



## Dru Edwards (9 mo ago)

Hey Mark, check out the Trinity website (Trinity Amps). They offer kits out of Brighton, ON. I almost bought one of their kits 6-7 years ago but I did a lot of researching. They even have a forum for questions about builds. hmmm... I just checked out their site and it doesn't look like any kits or amps are in stock? Perhaps covid has impacted them.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Trinity amps, colour schematics and Peter? IIRC is the best for customer service.


----------



## JTM45BB (11 mo ago)

Definitely check out Mojotone Amp Parts, Cabinets, Guitar, Bass, Pickups, Pedals - Mojotone as an alternative to Trinity amps. Even though Trinity doesn’t have their kits available, most likely due to transformer availability, they do have turret boards and complete turret boards available for some of their kits, as well as their Voltage Regualtion Model kit for and their tube effects loop kit as well.

As for Mojotone they offer fairly high quality kits, although some of the more advanced ones only have a schematic and layout available and no step by step manual. The main reason I would take a look at Mojotone is they source their transformed from heyboer, which Trinity used as and are some of the highest quality on the market. The cabinet shop offers pretty much anything you could ask for but have long lead times. They also offer everything they have in their kits piece by piece in case you want to source from different places.

You also take a look at nextgen components Parts for Amps, Guitars, Pedals, and Pickups - Next Gen Musical Ltd. as well for a Canadian source for parts (as far as I know they actually make sozo caps). They have plenty of Hammond transformers which are on the less expensive side and Canadian made but still plenty reliable. As far as I know some builders prefer heyboer to Hammond since they come off as a bit more stiff and sterile.

If your ever looking to build a Marshall clone valve storm ValveStorm is one of the best sources from what I’ve heard but you would have to source your own transformers. They also offer old build guides from when metro amps made kits and even source some parts from them still I believe.

Sorry if that doesn’t answer your question on what to start out with but the easy answer would be either a Fender Tweed Champ or Deluxe clone for a first time build . Just thought I would bring up all the options out there in the meantime. Mojotone does have a blackface Princeton reverb kit with full instructions now that I recall though. If you could live without the reverb tank though Trinity amps builder guides are much more detailed than Mojotones and also have a section dedicated specially to modding and tweaking the amp after as well. Robrobinette Amp Stuff has a bunch of great guides for how tube amps work, as well as builds and mods.

Sorry if that’s a bit of overload of information, hope that helps at the very least.


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

My 1st home brew amp was a 5E3 Deluxe that I still have 19 years later. It's a classic design -- one that everyone should try out, if not own. Infinitely tweakable to your taste, but build it stock first. Also, much more useable IMHO than building something a little simpler like a 5F1 Champ.
You're probably better off starting with a kit given the current supply chain issues -- both Trinity and MojoTone are good bets, but don't rule out Weber (great for chassis, speakers, and cab, but I'd upgrade some of the electronic parts).
FWIW, I'd immerse myself in Rob Robinette's excellent deep dive into the 5E3 (How the 5E3 Works), so you're not simply assembling an amp from a paint-by-numbers layout.
Good luck!!


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

DavidP said:


> My 1st home brew amp was a 5E3 Deluxe that I still have 19 years later. It's a classic design -- one that everyone should try out, if not own. Infinitely tweakable to your taste, but build it stock first. Also, much more useable IMHO than building something a little simpler like a 5F1 Champ.
> You're probably better off starting with a kit given the current supply chain issues -- both Trinity and MojoTone are good bets, but don't rule out Weber (great for chassis, speakers, and cab, but I'd upgrade some of the electronic parts).
> FWIW, I'd immerse myself in Rob Robinette's excellent deep dive into the 5E3 (How the 5E3 Works), so you're not simply assembling an amp from a paint-by-numbers layout.
> Good luck!!


And you sir have made a case!

I'm off to dive deep. 

I just want to solder shit, I have this bench now and im running out of guitars to fix lol.

Plus, I want to learn how these things work and I retain information much better when I can apply it.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

@DavidP I did some reading, and some skimming and some reading and I have to say, if a guy wanted to understand something and build it, you have pointed me in the right direction. Thank you so much.

I knew I wouldn't be let down!!


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

Blackface Princeton Reverb® Style Amplifier Kit


Kit Build Difficulty:EasyDifficultIf this kit shows as out of stock please check here for more information.Please read our article 'Mojotone Amp Kit Building Primer' along with our amp kit disclaimer located in the Specs tab before buying this kit. The Blackface Princeton Reverb has been a...




www.mojotone.com





@Always12AM Ben ordered a stewmac kit and it arrived in 27 hours!!! Apparently they have a stocked Canadian warehouse

A single channel with reverb and a useful volume range 😎


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

That right there is tempting!!

We are getting back to choices.....


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

@Mark Brown, you're not going to like this but... one of my favourite club rigs is a Princeton Reverb AND a 5E3 through an ABY switch. Tone of the gods for sure!! 
So, 1st build a 5E3, then once you're comfortable around amp circuits, a PR! FWIW, a PR is a more formidable DIY build and lead dress is critical.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

DavidP said:


> @Mark Brown, you're not going to like this but... one of my favourite club rigs is a Princeton Reverb AND a 5E3 through an ABY switch. Tone of the gods for sure!!
> So, 1st build a 5E3, then once you're comfortable around amp circuits, a PR! FWIW, a PR is a more formidable DIY build and lead dress is critical.


Asshole 

That sounds hella sweet though. I really don't want to buy a kit either, I want to source all the parts as I go along, dumb as it might be. I think that being able to identify them, order them and "process" them would aid in the learning of WTF I am doing 

Someday, someday in the distant future, we will compare our BlackTweedPrince5E3tremoloverbs........


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

After having fallen down the hole, that you're peaking into right now......I can say a few things. 

I think a kit is a great way to start. Everything is there, you don't lose your mind trying to source things you're not really sure about. More expensive for sure, but not that much more.
There are a lot of parts that go into building a tube amp. I don't even want to think about what I spent accumulating a drawer of each resistor, capacitor, jack, knob, bolt, screw, etc, etc in order to sit down and build amps. I'm sure it was in the thousands. (don't tell my wife) (I'm sure she knows)

I like Mojo Tone for the way they lay out their documentation. It's all there, all the time. Great to deal with too.

I know a lot of guys start off with a 5F1 or 5E3 tweed amp for the first build. I find those small, narrow chassis's really hard to work in, even now 15+ years later. How about a blackface Champ for a first build? Lots more room to work, easier on the head.

Anyway, I love the hobby, I love doing it, and every one I build is better than the last one. I wish you great success.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Mark Brown said:


> I really don't want to buy a kit either, I want to source all the parts as I go along


For your first build, sourcing all of your parts could drive you crazy and will likely cost a fortune in shipping.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Mark Brown said:


> Asshole
> 
> That sounds hella sweet though. I really don't want to buy a kit either, I want to source all the parts as I go along, dumb as it might be. I think that being able to identify them, order them and "process" them would aid in the learning of WTF I am doing
> 
> Someday, someday in the distant future, we will compare our BlackTweedPrince5E3tremoloverbs........


no kit kinda guy? I survived it with my sanity somewhat intact, so can you. 
I have over well 100 little drawers of "stuff". That's what it takes. Finding wire was always a beech too.
Pick your amp, make sure you have a material list for it. Go from there. 

And KIS (Keep it Simple)


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Look for the book series from "Tino Zottola", there are about 4 of them. Really detailed plans. And every amp I built from those plans worked when I finished it. 

All amps don't all work when you finish them btw.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Lincoln said:


> After having fallen down the hole, that you're peaking into right now......I can say a few things.


Every time I read this I keep reading "...Fallen down the HELL" where hole should be. 

Those things you say make a lot of sense. I just have discovered recently that I love playing with wires. Turns out building guitar harnesses has become my Zen happy place, soldering brings me solace. Plus I feel like an idiot when everyone here starts rambling on about their amps and schematics and the best I can contribute is "Did you plug it in" because that is the extent of how much I know about how it works.

Many men before me have suffered for the knowledge so that I don't have to, but god help me if I don't plan on doing it anyway


----------



## diyfabtone (Mar 9, 2016)

You don't have to know anything except how to read and follow instructions, use standard tools, use a multimeter, and be able to solder ... if you buy a good kit!


----------



## JBlaze (12 mo ago)

Blackface champ kit sounds like an excellent suggestion, in fact I may want to build one of those myself. Any suggestions from anyone about where to buy the kit, what speaker to use, etc would be appreciated.


----------



## Permanent Waves (Jun 2, 2020)

Another recommendation for Rob Robinette's Amp Stuff - it turned out to be a great resource for me as well during my latest Marshall troubles. There's a lot of misinformation in forums out there but Rob's site is a great repository of accurate information and well oriented to laymen, not too much technical mumbo-jumbo,


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

Another vote for Trinity.
I built the Tramp during the Amp Camp organised by folks here on the forum.

I had a lot of fun building it and it’s a dream to play.
I brought it in to my guitar lesson when it was done and let my teacher play through it.
He still asks me about it every time I see him.

edit: link to another thread here








The Official "I Built This Amp" Thread


Lets see some of those creations folks. A little story of the build would be nice as well




www.guitarscanada.com


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

JBlaze said:


> Blackface champ kit sounds like an excellent suggestion, in fact I may want to build one of those myself. Any suggestions from anyone about where to buy the kit, what speaker to use, etc would be appreciated.











Blackface Vibro-Champ® Style Amplifier Kit


Kit Build Difficulty:EasyDifficultIf this kit shows as out of stock please check here for more information.Please read our article 'Mojotone Amp Kit Building Primer' along with our amp kit disclaimer located in the Specs tab before buying this kit. After the original Champ amplifiers received...




www.mojotone.com





@Always12AM


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

Mark Brown said:


> So lately I have it in my head I want to build an amp.
> 
> Anyhow, got any suggestions?


If you don't know, learn how to solder very well and use quality soldering station


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

Latole said:


> If you don't know, learn how to solder very well and use quality soldering station


Any recommendations on a quality soldering station?


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

I keep coming back to the Weller one personally. Nothing fancy, just functional and priced well.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

Mark Brown said:


> I keep coming back to the Weller one personally. Nothing fancy, just functional and priced well.


I'm afraid weller is not as reliable as they where before. I have some bad experience. I use Weller since 1970,

I'll go to Hakko, not Weller

I understand you never soldered before ? 
You have to learn how and pratice on olds parts, not on the map you want to build


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

I have soldered lots and lots. 
My iron right now is garbage, but it gets the job done. Fine for guitars, bad for amps.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

'57 Mini Tweed 5W Amp Kit - StewMac


This amp is a timeless studio darling whose tiny size hides tremendous punch and versatility.




www.stewmac.com





Get the annual membership. You are going to need more wire and better tubes and you are going to fuck up a lot / want to upgrade caps and resistors etc. the membership will get you free “maybe one day shipping” or dirt cheap overnight shipping. You can have this amp buy Thursday.

Trinity amps and mojotone are never going to have a full kit in stock with cabinet. You are investing in the future stock of their companies. It could be a covid thing, but I think it’s more that it’s a lot of work to sell people kits and then provide tech support.

People say start with a champ for a reason, because when you mess up, there are very few parts to replace. It’s going to be limiting in that there isn’t a lot of space in the chassis or holes to turn into other things. But it’s going to give you a lot of base knowledge and from there you will never need to buy a kit again because you can then start turning anything into an amp or sourcing better parts potentially at a lower cost.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

If cosmetics are not an issue, you could try converting a 60s era PA amp for instrument use. Bogen made a few small units, some simple single-enders. Vintage radio auctions and Hamfests are good sources for complete units and parts. The highest quality parts can be found in test gear made by HP, Gen-rad, Boonton. Over the years, I have accumulated many parts and the best knobs and electronic parts are from test gear (not Heathkit)


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I bought one of these for $50, about a decade or more back (when DID Ottawa's Songbird Music turn into Spaceman?). The tolex has seen better days. It's set up for a pair of 12AX7s, a pair of 6V6s, and a 5Y3. Stripped most of the passive components, and had/have plans to turn it into one of the early '60s Fender dual 6V6 gems, like a brownface Princeton (the Stapleton amp), a Tremolux, Harvard, or similar. I'd really like to incorporate bias tremolo, or possibly post-inverter master volume. Have lots of appropriate caps and big fat carbon comp resistors sitting unused.

Still waiting for the time.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

mhammer said:


> I bought one of these for $50, about a decade or more back (when DID Ottawa's Songbird Music turn into Spaceman?). The tolex has seen better days. It's set up for a pair of 12AX7s, a pair of 6V6s, and a 5Y3. Stripped most of the passive components, and had/have plans to turn it into one of the early '60s Fender dual 6V6 gems, like a brownface Princeton (the Stapleton amp), a Tremolux, Harvard, or similar. I'd really like to incorporate bias tremolo, or possibly post-inverter master volume. Have lots of appropriate caps and big fat carbon comp resistors sitting unused.
> 
> Still waiting for the time.


A very good amp to play with. You could incorporate a SS tremolo, like the Davoli 207:


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

This is your parts list.
stick them in a chassis of any kind.


----------



## Frenchy (Mar 23, 2011)

Paul Running said:


> If cosmetics are not an issue, you could try converting a 60s era PA amp for instrument use. Bogen made a few small units, some simple single-enders. Vintage radio auctions and Hamfests are good sources for complete units and parts. The highest quality parts can be found in test gear made by HP, Gen-rad, Boonton. Over the years, I have accumulated many parts and the best knobs and electronic parts are from test gear (not Heathkit)



This is how I learned how to fix amps ! by playing in old PA tube amps.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Paul Running said:


> A very good amp to play with. You could incorporate a SS tremolo, like the Davoli 207:
> View attachment 429837


True. It would free up a 12AX7 section for a gain stage instead of commiting it to an LFO or the tremolo. On the other hand, bias tremolo is a thing of beauty. My old grad school office-mate Giampaolo was from MIlan, and would reminisce about how, back home, he was able to rent time and a car on the Monza track, and hit ridiculous speeds in a Ferrari or Lamborghini. "Itsa sooo nice", he would say, in a voice almost reminiscent of Borat. I feel kind of the same way about bias trem.


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

+1000 on a Hakko soldering station. I'll probably get this one when my 15 yr old Hakko 936 finally packs it in:








HAKKO FX888D-29BY/P 70W DIGITAL ESD SOLDER STATION


The Hakko FX-888D is an and adjustable temperature control soldering station with a digital display and a temperature range of 120 to 899° Fahrenheit. Preset mode allows you to store up to five (5) preset temperatures.




leeselectronic.com





Order from Lee's Electronic Supply in Vancouver (NO vested interest, just a long-time customer), and it qualifies for free shipping. FWIW, also take a good look at their site/store as they will have a lot of the parts you'll be searching for -- one of the last family-run electronics parts stores around here.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

DavidP said:


> +1000 on a Hakko soldering station. I'll probably get this one when my 15 yr old Hakko 936 finally packs it in:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll just go there!
Plus I would rather support local thst homedepot!


----------



## JBlaze (12 mo ago)

thanks for the info on the Hakko, I need to start soldering again. Did it for my audio cables back when I was a "purist" but haven't ever done it on guitar or amps. For some reason I used to use silver solder as well, lead free stuff apparently. Is that a thing with guitar/amp solders too ??


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

2% silver solder is my favorite!


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Always12AM said:


> This is your parts list.
> stick them in a chassis of any kind.
> View attachment 429850


So this. This is what I will build because when I look at that picture I can SEE what is it.

I started generating a parts list tonight. I am one part in, it took me over an hour LOL

Hammond 290AX Thats the power transformer I need! The best part about trying to figure out what it was is I have manged to get a better understanding of how to read what it is. Thank you internet rabbit hole.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

Mark Brown said:


> So this. This is what I will build because when I look at that picture I can SEE what is it.
> 
> I started generating a parts list tonight. I am one part in, it took me over an hour LOL
> 
> Hammond 290AX Thats the power transformer I need! The best part about trying to figure out what it was is I have manged to get a better understanding of how to read what it is. Thank you internet rabbit hole.


It’s tempting to jump right into a bigger amp. If you have deep pockets and don’t mind a lot of redo costs. It’s worth it. But it’s really nice to start with something this simple that will inform how you look at every circuit built off of it.

You could build this amp into almost any chassis as long as you have a step drill bit and the right power supply.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Man, I am so stupid I am gonna build the chassis too!!
Get me some plate aluminum and a brake and watch me go.

Let us take stock of where I actually am here. I don't know how to read a schematic, I don't understand how the tech works, I don't halfway know what the components are called and heaven knows I'm not smart enough to to know what I can't do!

That right there sounds like a recipe for fun in my book.

I don't have deep pockets, but I do have the ability to pay for things that hold my interest. This right now, is the most interesting thing I can think of.


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

I have nothing useful to add. But the thread title triggered this memory:







I should post in the what are you listening to now thread.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Mark Brown said:


> Man, I am so stupid I am gonna build the chassis too!!
> Get me some plate aluminum and a brake and watch me go.
> 
> Let us take stock of where I actually am here. I don't know how to read a schematic, I don't understand how the tech works, I don't halfway know what the components are called and heaven knows I'm not smart enough to to know what I can't do!
> ...


You approach scares the h&ll out of me. Great that it sounds like a "recipe for fun" to you.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

greco said:


> You approach scares the h&ll out me. Great that it sounds like a "recipe for fun" to you.


What is scary about it??

You can't learn anything by not doing. I figure the worst thing that can happen is I could kill myself and where as that is already a forgone conclusion inevitably then really, it is a moot point 

You should have been around the first time the car I put together went on the highway at 140Km/h, tube amp got nothing on that lol


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

@Mark Brown... Patience young grasshopper -- just remember you're playing around with 300-400VDC within the circuit, whatever tube amp you build. At least understand where high voltages lurk, or your 1st build may be your last!


----------



## 2N1305 (Nov 2, 2009)

I was wondering when somebody was gonna pop in and talk about the HV, that's high-voltage for all a you's newbies there - cause HV is dangerous. especially when you're "having fun" and excited and not necessarily familiar with doing stuff with HV. So you have been warned - building an amp will epxose you to high voltage - and can hurt you at the very least, if not, well, unlucky people are no longer here to talk about their misfortunes. You's knows what I means.

I commend your desire to do stuff from the ground up, building the whole thing, keeping your hands and brain active while learning. I'm for that 100%! But do be careful, meaning, read a wee bit about electronics, in BOOKS preferably (there's a thread here on GC about tube amp books recently) and go slow - you may damage something - the most important thing being you.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Solid advice. I will point out I'm dumb, not an idiot lol.

When I started working with 220V line voltage into the house, I would damn near kill the breakers to unplug the oven. Now that I understand it, I move breakers in the panel with the current flowing. Knowledge is important


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Remember:
Electricity wants to flow from a higher voltage to a lower voltage and needs a path to travel on.
Don’t let your reach exceed your grasp…high voltage is not for beginners.
Working with high voltages requires the maturity and patience that comes with age and experience. If you are a novice builder, work with an experienced mentor.
Never work around high voltage when you are tired, stressed or in a hurry.
Never work around high voltage when you are high. Even one beer or glass of wine can impair your judgment and make you careless.
Before working on a high voltage power supply, follow these steps:
Unplug the AC power cord,
Discharge any energy storage or filter caps.
Verify that the voltage is truly zero.
Use a “chicken stick” (a wooden dowel or PVC tube, with one end attached to a grounded wire) to make sure filter caps are completely discharged.
When working on a high voltage power supply, remember that the dangerous time is after the power supply has just been turned off but before the filter caps have fully discharged. A 50µfd cap charged to 400V holds a potentially deadly amount of energy. Even with bleeder resistors, it can take a minute or more to discharge fully.
When removing a recently discharged filter cap from a power supply, tie the two terminals together with wire. Large high voltage caps can self-charge to dangerous levels if the terminals are left floating.
Don’t stake your life on the expectation that bleeder resistors, fuses, circuit breakers, relays and switches are always going to do their job. Even though components are very reliable, it is safe practice to prepare for the worst.
Don’t build high-voltage circuits if you don’t understand how the circuit works. High power amps and power supplies are not “plug-and-play” projects with step-by-step instructions. Builders should be knowledgeable enough to improvise, make component substitutions and implement design changes.
With high voltage projects, it doesn’t pay to be a penny pincher. Use high quality components throughout.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Anyone want to tell me why once place cannot have all the bloody parts!!!
This is silly, Nextgen doesn't have the Caps I need, Lee's Electronics has one, but not the right Power transformer....The TubeStore has the caps and tubes..... this is crazy!!


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Mark Brown said:


> Anyone want to tell me why once place cannot have all the bloody parts!!!
> This is silly, Nextgen doesn't have the Caps I need, Lee's Electronics has one, but not the right Power transformer....The TubeStore has the caps and tubes..... this is crazy!!


If it was easy, you wouldn't appreciate it as much when you're done.


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

Mark Brown said:


> Anyone want to tell me why once place cannot have all the bloody parts!!!
> This is silly, Nextgen doesn't have the Caps I need, Lee's Electronics has one, but not the right Power transformer....The TubeStore has the caps and tubes..... this is crazy!!


You may want to look south... These folks do have it all: https://www.tubesandmore.com/


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

DavidP said:


> You may want to look south... These folks do have it all: https://www.tubesandmore.com/


Thank you!

So now what i can't get from Nextgenguitars.ca i can get here. Voila!

I was getting angry this morning, I still can't help but buy things from Nextgen. I presume if enough people buy enough things from them long enough they will eventually have more things


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I'm late to this thread, but I'd like to offer my encouragement. I spent one winter building tube amps from kits or partial kits.

I have to admit, a lot of what I was doing was simply following the rather good instructions and taking advice from other members here. What I mean is, I didn't have and still don't have a deep understanding of how everything works in a tube amp.

But, I do have decent soldering skills and can follow a diagram.

I built a 5E3 kit and a Matchless clone (can't remember the exact model, but it's a simple low wattage head).

Because I only trust my self (and my safety) so far, I had both examined by a tech (two techs for the 5E3) and they both passed muster.

Both still reside in my guitar cave and I do plug in the 5E3 every once in awhile. Sounds great.

Have fun. Good luck.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Mark Brown said:


> Anyone want to tell me why once place cannot have all the bloody parts!!!
> This is silly, Nextgen doesn't have the Caps I need, Lee's Electronics has one, but not the right Power transformer....The TubeStore has the caps and tubes..... this is crazy!!


May I remind you about a comment earlier in this thread from an extremely wise man...


greco said:


> *For your first build, sourcing all of your parts could drive you crazy and will likely cost a fortune in shipping.*


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

You weren't wrong. 
I am still rather convinced it is the way to go however. Honestly, I have learned more trying to figure out what the things are on that little pictogram that @Always12AM posted than I care to admit. Then as I learn what they are I run off into the rabbit hole and see how they work. This is not the fastest or easiest approach but it will get me to the end with the greater level of understanding.

Plus just think, now I know of no less than two retailers for silly electronical bits and bobbles.


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

FWIW, don't hesitate to put out a WTB request for odds and sods items -- I'm sure many of us (well me for sure!) have more spare parts/components accumulated over the years than we will use in our lifetimes!


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

DavidP said:


> FWIW, don't hesitate to put out a WTB request for odds and sods items -- I'm sure many of us (well me for sure!) have more spare parts/components accumulated over the years than we will use in our lifetimes!


So what I'm hearing is you wanna sell me some parts 
I need.... let me check, one of everything and a few spares!

Good idea, please don't mind the humor.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Mark Brown said:


> Thank you!
> 
> So now what i can't get from Nextgenguitars.ca i can get here. Voila!
> 
> I was getting angry this morning, I still can't help but buy things from Nextgen. I presume if enough people buy enough things from them long enough they will eventually have more things


That is exactly what we've all been doing since Next Gen opened its operation. They are constantly expanding their product lines. As next Gen grows, I have fewer and fewer orders going to the US stores. The big thing for me was NG becoming a stocking dealer for Hammond Transformers. Tolex, grill cloth, some capacitors & resistors, the list goes on of things they've added.

I buy fender type boards from a tech in St Catharines named Nigel. Super guy and every board comes with all the documentation you could ever way. [email protected]
He helped me a lot in the early days, as did all the techs & people here on GC. I never would have made it without them.


----------



## 2N1305 (Nov 2, 2009)

Mark Brown said:


> You weren't wrong.
> I am still rather convinced it is the way to go however. Honestly, I have learned more trying to figure out what the things are on that little pictogram that @Always12AM posted than I care to admit. Then as I learn what they are I run off into the rabbit hole and see how they work. This is not the fastest or easiest approach but it will get me to the end with the greater level of understanding.


How should I say this... It's great that you learned from the drawing, not schematic, that 12AM posted. And It's great that you want to learn how an amplifier works. But an amplifier is a complicated thing which involves many principles and electricity concepts which aren't meant to be understood like say, how to cook rice properly. Like, in 10 minutes. If you really want to understand an amplifier, start at a good starting point:

Ohm's law.

Trust me (and trust everyone on this thread), You will be thankful. And everything will be easier to understand once you understand that.



Mark Brown said:


> Plus just think, now I know of no less than two retailers for silly electronical bits and bobbles.


There used to be so many more retailers of, ahem, "silly electronical bits and bobbles" in Ottawa.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

2N1305 said:


> How should I say this... It's great that you learned from the drawing, not schematic, that 12AM posted. And It's great that you want to learn how an amplifier works. But an amplifier is a complicated thing which involves many principles and electricity concepts which aren't meant to be understood like say, how to cook rice properly. Like, in 10 minutes. If you really want to understand an amplifier, start at a good starting point:
> 
> Ohm's law.
> 
> Trust me (and trust everyone on this thread), You will be thankful. And everything will be easier to understand once you understand that.


Already well understood. I am not as dumb as I come across and have a rather working knowledge of electrical circuitry. Car audio is my other passion, one needs to know a vast amount more than where the cables gets plugged in. I just don't know how _this shit_ works. As I muddle along, I will learn. 

I appreciate the heads up though, as I tried to convey with not wanting to just buy a kit and build, I also want to develop an understanding of how the tech works. I have lego kits I can go put together if I want to just build something and money if an Amp was really what I wanted. I am all about the learning. 

I think this particularly simple amplifier is an excellent place to start as one can read just the diagram and see how the circuit is constructed and where the signal path flows. Now I just need to develop an understanding of what all the pieces in the middle do 

I don't know how to read a schematic, that much is true, it is a language I have never really needed. I can "interpret" them, but that is not the same thing. I can only assume as I get into doing this I will develop that skill at long last too. Never had a need to know as most circuity I work on is already built and when it is built, much like that diagram, you can just follow it to see what it does. 



Lincoln said:


> That is exactly what we've all been doing since Next Gen opened its operation. They are constantly expanding their product lines. As next Gen grows, I have fewer and fewer orders going to the US stores.


It has to be tough because they aren't just an "electronics" retailer or a guitar part retailer. They are trying to service a very large portion of industry and to just jump in with both feet would be a costly endeavour. I will continue to do my part and hopefully someday in the near future they can be that full service retailer all of us are after on this side of the border.


----------



## 2N1305 (Nov 2, 2009)

Well, dude, if you heed to all the warnings about high voltage (using the brake was also another thing, don't lose a finger) and take the time to learn before doing like one of my good friends and "just plug another capacitor here", then you're in for a fantastic and rewarding journey!

The GC community will be here to help you!  


ps: if one of my last comments sounded a bit "sharp", excuse my sensitivity. I've spent most of my life (from 12-on) in electronics, hobby and professionally. It's a big deal for me.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

2N1305 said:


> ps: if one of my last comments sounded a bit "sharp", excuse my sensitivity. I've spent most of my life (from 12-on) in electronics, hobby and professionally. It's a big deal for me.


My man, I am extremely open to advice, criticism and praise probably in that order. I have spent my entire life making things work, usually without a damn clue how 

This stuff really is like voodoo to me, but know something, I found some witch doctors and they seem willing to teach me the dark arts. That and the extremely valuable resource that is the internet. 

Plus, I have learned most of the valuable lessons in life already and entirely the hard way. The first time I fused a wrench to the frame of a vehicle was the last time I didn't heed the warning to disconnect the battery BEFORE changing the starter  I have gotten much wiser since then!!


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

IMHO, here's a really good non-kit starting point. 

BF Champ Board


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Lincoln said:


> IMHO, here's a really good non-kit starting point.
> 
> BF Champ Board


Its on its way so I'm going to find out 

I'm also going to take this opportunity to say I'm impressed with the amount of information available on this subject once a person has even the most basic level of understanding. I have moved from "confusing magic" to at least a level of understanding that can comprehend how the components work, if not exactly in relation to one another or at any level of understanding that would allow for their design. Kind of in the way that I can do a head gasket or pistons but I'm not running around designing engines.

I got a long long way to go, but the door is opening.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Parts are officially on their way. 
Everything else has been ordered. 

Ok, not everything, I am still holding out hope that someone will sell me a 5Y3 seeing as I cannot buy that from NextGen.

This is gonna be fun. That or I end up dead which would make some people I know happy so at the very least either myself, or a multitude of others will get some joy in the near future. 

I pulled the chassis out of my old Danelectro NiftyFifty tonight and I think that would make an excellent cab for the Champ. Now I just need to fashion a chassis to replace the one I will remove. The "nifty" part is the speaker in the amp is 4ohm so I can start with that. There is a lot of room in there and I could easily fashion a 9x5x4 chassis to fit the space. 

What can I say, its got the look


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Well, time is drawing close now. 

I have to make an unexpected trip to Vancouver tomorrow so Lee's Electronics is on the "in person visit" list. I am going over for work, and I am supposed to be on vacation so I put a $185 dollar inconvenience charge on my invoice, would you believe that is the exact price Lee's is charging for a Hakko solder station. Crazy right?

Plus, since no one wants to see me die, I am picking up a 2k 5w resistor and some insulated alligator clips to make me a discharge line. See, I listen to advice. 

On top of some other fun bobbles they had I think it will be a worth while trip. I am rather stoked to see how much better an actual TOOL can do at soldering than my toy of an iron, I presume much better. The only real problem I have with the dumpy little one is soldering pots because their mass is much bigger and soak the heat from the iron too quickly. 

All told, I think this project is going to have me in the pooper for close to 1K, but then again, things like tools and such don't come in amp kits and for the amount of fun I am having with this little ditty I can see me instantly turning around and trying something else. Who knows.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

I'm a big kid now!










Just got my very first tube in a box. I got some tubes in an amp but those don't count.

It is odd how excited I am over this


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

I think I got the wrong board.....
Where does the tube go?










=)


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Mark Brown said:


> I think I got the wrong board.....
> Where does the tube go?
> 
> View attachment 431475
> ...


On the chassis. Do you have large hole cutters/punches for metal?...seriously!


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

greco said:


> On the chassis. Do you have large hole cutters/punches for metal?...seriously!


I do, and i'm just messing man 

No one who is dumb enough to build their own chassis (I hope) is dumb enough to think the tubes get mounted directly to the board. See the problem is I think I am funny. It has yet to muster a proof outside my own mind, but be that as it may, we craft our own reality.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

You are a very handy fellow. Ever thought of building an amp cradle to help with this build and ALL of your future builds?

There are a million designs out there.

The main advantage is that the cradle rotates about the longitudinal axis of the chassis and can be locked in any given position. 
It can be designed to hold various sizes of chassis.

For the aspiring amp builder that has everything!


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

greco said:


> You are a very handy fellow. Ever thought of building an amp cradle to help with this build and ALL of your future builds?
> 
> There are a million designs out there.
> 
> ...


Well the one thing I dont have is space, but that thing is swanky! Wouldn't take a lot to build it, then put it on a rotating lockable base and you have the "never hands" perfect work station.

Here is a thing.... I made the thing that makes sure I don't die (hopefully) and the best part is my multi reads this 2.2K 5w as....










So at the very least I have a discharge line! And apparently a rather accurate meter.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

It just got real!
....now I'm SCARED.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

So if anyone is still following along, im gonna build it as a head because that sounds like more fun and then if I don't scrap it in the next 2 weeks to build something else I can put it on a shelf in the living room and it will look like "art" which buys me more space in the cave!

Haven't decided on tube placement yet, but I wanted to get the sizing right.

11 1/8 x 6 x 3.










Build thread incoming!


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Just lol. Tell them, Mark. You are going to have a stroke, if <100 pieces> as seen here is daunting. JUST LOL!!!



Mark Brown said:


> It just got real!
> ....now I'm SCARED.
> 
> View attachment 432241


----------



## diyfabtone (Mar 9, 2016)

Have fun!


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

"Not some crazy laptop that you have to strain and gets in the way" - that man needs himself a wall mounted 32" monitor.

The difference in those two output tubes is crazy. Lord tunderin' there is a lot to learn.

I would like to say, the sheet that chassis was built out of is about half the thickness of what I have and is EXACTLY what i wanted 

It is 6:13 am and I have been passively trying to wake my 6 year old up so I can turn on the lights and get soldering. Eyelet board here I come!


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

The bug has bit you and there's no turning back lad.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

I was at this bench for over 9 hours yesterday, I don't work efficiently, and it felt like 9 minutes. The whole world just melts away and a calm and focus come over me that I lack in my daily life.

I guess that makes this "Electric Shock Therapy" - that pun is just for you Paul. 

This is a perfect intersection of interests for me. Guitars, electronics, mechanical/fabrication and best of all learning. Plus, it sure forces a guy to up his solder game when you have a couple dozen connections to make in differing mediums and some of which carry very high current. There was a reason I was not doing the HT lines first, my soldering is "adequate" and I figured with a little practice by the time I got there I might get to "decent" and might even move up to good or better


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Mark Brown said:


> I was at this bench for over 9 hours yesterday, I don't work efficiently, and it felt like 9 minutes. The whole world just melts away and a calm and focus come over me that I lack in my daily life.
> 
> I guess that makes this "Electric Shock Therapy" - that pun is just for you Paul.
> 
> This is a perfect intersection of interests for me. Guitars, electronics, mechanical/fabrication and best of all learning. Plus, it sure forces a guy to up his solder game when you have a couple dozen connections to make in differing mediums and some of which carry very high current. There was a reason I was not doing the HT lines first, my soldering is "adequate" and I figured with a little practice by the time I got there I might get to "decent" and might even move up to good or better


I spent the better part of a winter building amp and pedal kits. I had very similar experience to yours. I would go in there and think I had spent fifteen minutes only to learn it had been more like an hour or two.

THAT is a good hobby.

Good luck. If I could build safe and functional amps, you sure as hell can.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

for parts check out amplified parts. good shipping prices. I'd be shocked if they didn;t have everything you need in one spot


----------

